# Everybody loves BBQ!!!



## Remi7209 (Aug 14, 2009)

Hello my fello GoPiters.....im Vick as some of you might know owner of Remi....
Im posting this thread because im thinkin of hosti a GoPit meet and greet BBQ at a near by park for us to hang out and chill anybody and their dogs(absolutely NO!!!!! DA's) are welcome its mainly for the Atlanta area piters unless you want to drive here...lol
any suggestion on a park or any other ideas (i just think it might be cool)


----------



## Remi7209 (Aug 14, 2009)

Wow 20 views and still no replies .....is there anybody who enjoys smoked ribs and griled porkchop....... lol


----------



## mygirlmaile (Mar 26, 2009)

yeaaaa..have it in Michigan instead.  HAHA.


----------



## Remi7209 (Aug 14, 2009)

mygirlmaile said:


> yeaaaa..have it in Michigan instead.  HAHA.


i mean like really thats what it looks like should happen (43) and still no atlanta replies.... omg i feel so alone:snow: lol


----------



## Indigo Bully Connection (Dec 21, 2006)

I'd be down for going... Would it just be a BBQ or could we get some kinda event going on with it?


----------



## Remi7209 (Aug 14, 2009)

yea thats a great idea what kind of event.....cus i mean shows are only hosted every so often but with me i love being around them and plus remi's not registered because i dont have papers :sad: so this will give her a chance to compete so whatever you or we can come up with is cool (got any ideas for a place)


----------



## Sadie's Dad (Jul 9, 2009)

Remi7209 said:


> yea thats a great idea what kind of event.....cus i mean shows are only hosted every so often but with me i love being around them and plus remi's not registered because i dont have papers :sad: so this will give her a chance to compete so whatever you or we can come up with is cool (got any ideas for a place)


Yeah in IBC's new RV LOL


----------



## Remi7209 (Aug 14, 2009)

Sadie's Dad said:


> Yeah in IBC's new RV LOL


WoW i think thats a little to close for comfort.... :rofl:


----------



## Indigo Bully Connection (Dec 21, 2006)

lmfao, let me get my work done and I'll brain storm with ya later this evening. Joseph you need to get your butt in here and help too ya little/big (you look tall lol) punk!


----------



## Remi7209 (Aug 14, 2009)

alright guys


----------



## SMOKIN HEMI (Nov 12, 2008)

I'd come!!!!


----------



## Marty (Dec 10, 2005)

You get it all together and I'll come by


----------



## Remi7209 (Aug 14, 2009)

ok cus i wanna do it sometime before it gets cold but its been rainin alot lately


----------



## Roxy_Nie (Oct 10, 2008)

Remi7209 said:


> Hello my fello GoPiters.....im Vick as some of you might know owner of Remi....
> Im posting this thread because im thinkin of hosti a GoPit meet and greet BBQ at a near by park for us to hang out and chill anybody and their dogs(absolutely NO!!!!! DA's) are welcome its mainly for the Atlanta area piters unless you want to drive here...lol
> any suggestion on a park or any other ideas (i just think it might be cool)


Awwww If I came I couldn't bring my Zoe bear...LOL


----------



## Remi7209 (Aug 14, 2009)

Roxy_Nie said:


> Awwww If I came I couldn't bring my Zoe bear...LOL


(DA)....? and the only reason i said that was to keep down conflict ya know


----------

